# P938 Style Choices



## trarmstrong (Jan 22, 2014)

New to not only this forum but Sig Sauer's as well.

*Narrowed it down to the P938 (versus the P328) as my next firearm an was wondering which style choice would be the most durable for carrying?* Nitron (which is what exactly?) versus Stainless slide. Partial to the Stainless slide, myself.

Variations I'm looking at:

- SAS
- Blackwood
- Extreme

Especially Noticed the SAS style on the Sig website states that it has "Anti-Snag Treatment on Frame/Slide, SIGLITE Night Sights, Custom Goncalo Wood Grips." Anyone currently carrying this one?

My LGS only carries the Nightmare, AG (stainless slide), and Rosewood.

Thanks.


----------



## wwwprof (Jul 27, 2011)

I recently picked up the Extreme for warm weather carry and plan on using it with a Crossbreed-type IWB holster. I believe Nitron provides extra corrosion resistance and is applied over stainless. Not sure how it wears, though.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I had the Nightmare for a while. I thought it was the best looking. :smt102


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a P938 Extreme and a P238 Sport. If I had it to do over now I would buy the SAS models. In the P238 the HD model is very nice and all stainless.


----------

